

How's this for domination? Apple controls 95 percent of tablet market - roblewis
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/hows-this-for-domination-apple-controls-95-percent-of-tablet-market-research

======
chadp
Sounds right. They have been the only game in town. Now the only way for that
number to go is down as 50+ android tablets flood the market.

Whether any of them will rival the iPad remains to be seen though.

~~~
edge17
when mom and pop stand at best buy and look through the options, there's
definitely going to be some cheaper options than an ipad. still though, i
anticipate christmas will be good for Apple.

------
smackfu
Wonder how many more potential tablet users there are out there, especially at
the iPad's price point.

